# 190 Visa ANZSC) 224113 (Statistician) Advice Needed



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and have gone through few posts. I must say this is an excellent forum to share knowledge and also to take some valuable advices.

Now, coming to my question. I am planning to apply under 190 visa and my profile mostly matches with ANZSCO 224113 (Statistician). Currently as per my research this occupation is only open in Victoria and requires 2 years work experience. Now coming to my profile.

*IELTS Score:* L-7.5, R-8, W-7.5, S-7.5

*Education Background:* 
1. BSc (Hons) Statistics from Delhi University (2003 - 2006)
2. PG Diploma in Risk Management from Osmania University (2006-2007)
3. MSc Financial Mathematics from The University of Edinburgh, United Kingdom (2010-2011)
Between 2007-2010, I worked in an occupation which is not listed in either SOL or CSOL.

*Professional Experience:*
Nov'2013 - Feb'2015: Worked with EXL Services in Credit Risk Analytics. Role involved data collection and performing some statistics using SAS.
Mar'2015-Till Date: Working with Barclays Shared Services. Role is Model Development of Credit Risk scorecards. Data collection and statistical techniques on the data to perform some statistics.

I am ready to share more information if anyone is willing to go through it and help me. I can obviously share detailed roles and responsibilities.

My work experience involves lot of statistical analysis and techniques. My current job since Mar'2015 is more appropriate for ANZSCO 224113 and previous job is slightly less than current one.

My age is 30 years. As per points assessment I am scoring 60 points.

Now my questions are.

1. Based on above profile should I go for skills assessment? Are there some positive chances looking at my profile?
2. Is there a deadline by which documents for skills assessment need to be sent to VETASSESS. I mean can we take around 40-50 days to share the documents with them after an application for skills assessment is made. Why I am asking this is because VETASSESS requirement is 1 year work experience and on 5th March 2016 I will complete 1 year with my present employer. 
3. Victoria's requirement for work experience under 224113 is 2 years? Just wanted to know what does VETASSESS mention in their report. If I share documents since Nov'2013 till Mar'2016 will they write 2 years of work experience in 224113? 

Please help me guys.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Guys anyone please help.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

For applying for 189/190, you have to get your skills assessed by VETASSESS inorder to show that your education and experience are at par with australian education/experience.

224113 is only in CSOL, not in SOL. So you are eligible only for 190. And applying for 190 means that you have to get education and work experience cert from Vetassess and meet Victoria criteria. Victoria SS would not accept otherwise.

Me and my husband are intending to migrate on same occupation code. Currently his VA skills assessment is in progress. 

If you want, we can keep in touch.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> For applying for 189/190, you have to get your skills assessed by VETASSESS inorder to show that your education and experience are at par with australian education/experience.
> 
> 224113 is only in CSOL, not in SOL. So you are eligible only for 190. And applying for 190 means that you have to get education and work experience cert from Vetassess and meet Victoria criteria. Victoria SS would not accept otherwise.
> 
> ...


Hi, I suppose you are currently in India. Can we get in touch over a call and discuss in detail. 
This would really help me and we would be able to share our experiences as well as not many people migrate under 224113.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> For applying for 189/190, you have to get your skills assessed by VETASSESS inorder to show that your education and experience are at par with australian education/experience.
> 
> 224113 is only in CSOL, not in SOL. So you are eligible only for 190. And applying for 190 means that you have to get education and work experience cert from Vetassess and meet Victoria criteria. Victoria SS would not accept otherwise.
> 
> ...


Oops, I think you are in Singapore. Can you send me a personalized message with your education background and work experience. My experience has been into Credit Risk Analytics where I have worked on data manipulation, analytics, exploratory analysis, regression techniques etc using SAS. Is your experience also something similar?


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sent you a PM. Pls check


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> Sent you a PM. Pls check


Hey, I have replied to your message. I have one question. How do I go about in collecting the employment reference letter mentioning my roles and responsibilities from my current employer. I am scared that if I go through HR, they might think I am gonna leave the organisation soon and hence would not issue that easily. My manager has told me that I will need to come through HR and he will not be able to give me a document with statutory declaration. 

Can you please guide me on this. Thanks.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have replied your PM.

Most of the times, HR will not issue anything on roles and responsibilities. You can create your own statutory declaration and get it notarised and send to VA. You can check the details on Stat Decl in the Appendix C of the SRG1 Explanatory Notes, SRG1 is the application form that you need to submit to VA. However as mentioned there, you need to further substantiate with employment contract, emplyment letter, salary slips and anything else you find relevant.


----------



## isildurrr (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey you have a good fit. You're undergraduate and post-graduate degree is highly 'relevant' so you'll be able to claim Bachelor points I suspect.

Write a generic letter pertaining to your duties that reflect the statistical nature of your job. For example :

_Understand analysis framework, define data requirements, run analysis, and report/discuss results _

Search for any statistican job advertised online and you'll get an idea of the key requirements. If this closely matchs what you did ask your HR to sign it. If they act weird demand to see your manager and ask him to sign it. Ask nicely and they shouldn't have a problem.

Your profile is good fit, you should get it.

Good Luck!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

verma85anu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have gone through few posts. I must say this is an excellent forum to share knowledge and also to take some valuable advices.
> 
> ...


As I go through all details given by you, I assume till date you have 
1.3 yrs in First company, almost 11 months in second ongoing company.


My advice.

Your IELTS, Qualifications ,age .......everything is perfect.
But when you apply for assessment through VETASSESS........be aware that they contact the client in very very rare cases unlike EA, ACS etc.......So do provide and include everything and any document that proves and stand as proof for your employment........Secondly, do wait upto March 05th...........claim all your experience to be assessed right from November 2013.......


Hope it helps....

JP


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> As I go through all details given by you, I assume till date you have
> 1.3 yrs in First company, almost 11 months in second ongoing company.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for writing.

I have mentioned my work experience below in detail.


Jan'2012-Apr'2013 - Employer1
Key Responsibilities: Worked on techniques like GAM, Regression, Loss forecasting models, Exploratory Analysis on the Data, Missing value treatment etc. Statistical results like Kolmogorov Smirnoff, Population Stability Index, Multicollinearity, Information Value etc. Worked on SAS and FICO Model Builder.

Nov'2013-Feb'2015 - Employer2
Key Responsibilities: Majorly worked on Kolmogorov Smirnoff, Population Stability Index, Data manipulation, Rank Order Breaks. Worked on SAS. Banking Data.

Mar'2015-Present - Current Employer
Key Responsibilities: Model Development Role. Regression, Roll Rate Analysis, Vintage Analysis, Exploratory Analysis, Missing value treatment, Information Value, Multicollinearity etc. Also data manipulation, data collection etc. Worked on SAS.

All the above experience is after completing my Masters Program in Nov'2011. 

I completed my graduation in Statistics (Hons) in 2006 and post that I worked till Aug'2010 on an Insurance Claims Examiner and Underwriting role and then quit my job and went for Masters in Sep'2010 which got completed in Nov'2011. 

Thus, from Jan2012 onwards I can take employment reference letters which means close to 3.5 years of experience with roles and responsibilities closely matching with a Statistician.

Based on above information, how many years of relevant experience can VETASSES give me?

Also, you are very right in pointing out that VA do not really call employers for reference check. Instead, they call the candidate itself and ask them to take VA through their 4 pager CV. 

I have approached my manager in my current company for the reference letter but I kind of read between the lines and understood that he wants me to approach him through the HR Department for reference letters. Now to counter this problem, some people have told me that go for a self statutory declaration whereas others have told me self declaration is no more allowed in Australia. 
Some people also told me that statutory declaration of any person at a managerial role in your current organization would be required whereas others say that any colleague at your level can also do a statutory declaration and that would also be accepted. I am really confused in how to go about in collecting reference letters. 

Please advice. And have you also applied under 224113?


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

isildurrr said:


> Hey you have a good fit. You're undergraduate and post-graduate degree is highly 'relevant' so you'll be able to claim Bachelor points I suspect.
> 
> Write a generic letter pertaining to your duties that reflect the statistical nature of your job. For example :
> 
> ...


Hi Issildur.. Thanks for replying. In this thread only I have mentioned my profile in detail. just want to have a fair idea how much years of relevant work experience will VETASSESS give me because that will form the basis for my application to Victoria. Anything less than 2 years will be of no use to me. Request you to have a look at my profile once. Also, did you apply under 224113?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

verma85anu said:


> Hey, thanks for writing.
> 
> I have mentioned my work experience below in detail.
> 
> ...


Well.......in that case......If you can not get reference letter........just provide your contract, offer letter, pay slips.........those will perfectly will do along with your CV where you can write about your job responsibilities.........People I know so far......never gave any reference letter except what I quoted above along with company ID card...........all got +ve from EA, VETASSESS. Self Declarations from managers are peaceable,If they give you one......but from yourself is not advised while going for assessments.

Besides, Any work experience gained after ataining bachelor's is acceptable........


----------



## isildurrr (Oct 15, 2015)

verma85anu said:


> Hi Issildur.. Thanks for replying. In this thread only I have mentioned my profile in detail. just want to have a fair idea how much years of relevant work experience will VETASSESS give me because that will form the basis for my application to Victoria. Anything less than 2 years will be of no use to me. Request you to have a look at my profile once. Also, did you apply under 224113?


Yeah it looks good, I can't tell you anything for sure though. The advisory program by VETASSESS might be useful to you if you are looking for peace of mind. It's around 7k INR and the response time is ~3 weeks.

Approach the HR and get you letters, I don't understand why you are so hesitant to do this. It's your right and keep in mind they are probably legally obligated to provide them for you.

Good Luck!


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

isildurrr said:


> Yeah it looks good, I can't tell you anything for sure though. The advisory program by VETASSESS might be useful to you if you are looking for peace of mind. It's around 7k INR and the response time is ~3 weeks.
> 
> Approach the HR and get you letters, I don't understand why you are so hesitant to do this. It's your right and keep in mind they are probably legally obligated to provide them for you.
> 
> Good Luck!


Yeah, you are right. Companies (including current employer) are obliged to provide any reference letters for the betterment of future and specially when I have worked on these roles. I am positive that I will get the reference letters from my current employer and also from my previous employers.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

verma85anu said:


> Hi Issildur.. Thanks for replying. In this thread only I have mentioned my profile in detail. just want to have a fair idea how much years of relevant work experience will VETASSESS give me because that will form the basis for my application to Victoria. Anything less than 2 years will be of no use to me. Request you to have a look at my profile once. Also, did you apply under 224113?


I just read in a post in the forum (related to ACS) that during state sponsorship application, the assessing authority outcome on yrs of relevant experience is only used to claim points for experience. 

However, the requirement for min work experience in Victoria SS (2yrs for 224113) is based on your overall work experience and not on the assessing authority recognised one ( your 3.5 years instead of VA assessed one) , implying state does not deduct experience like assessing authority.

Not sure if this is true, but works well in your case since you have relevant points even excluding your work experience.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> I just read in a post in the forum (related to ACS) that during state sponsorship application, the assessing authority outcome on yrs of relevant experience is only used to claim points for experience.
> 
> However, the requirement for min work experience in Victoria SS (2yrs for 224113) is based on your overall work experience and not on the assessing authority recognised one ( your 3.5 years instead of VA assessed one) , implying state does not deduct experience like assessing authority.
> 
> Not sure if this is true, but works well in your case since you have relevant points even excluding your work experience.


Thanks for replying. Yes in a way you are right. I am claiming points as below.

Age - 30 years, Points on DIBP - 30
IELTS - 7 in each module, Points on DIBP - 10
Qualification - Masters, Points on DIBP - 15
Victoria SS - 2 years relevant experience, Points on DIBP - 5

So this in total makes it 60. Now my question is how does Victoria decide to give these 5 points. Is it on the basis of what VETASSESS write in their report as relevant experience? I heard from someone who got 1.5 years as relevant experience in VETASSESS report but that person was still eligible because VA deduct 1 year time because they beleive it takes 1 year for a person in the same role to gain those skillss and any experience after that 1 year they take it as relevant. So not sure how Victoria defines relevant experience. Is it purely on the basis of CV?


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

You can check this post; i think it will be useful for u:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/983626-required-urgent-help-eoi.html


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

verma85anu said:


> Thanks for replying. Yes in a way you are right. I am claiming points as below.
> 
> Age - 30 years, Points on DIBP - 30
> IELTS - 7 in each module, Points on DIBP - 10
> ...


when one applies to SS........states do not care assessments............but look at the experience docs one provides them ........should be matched to claims made in their EOI..............assessments are mandatory to be eligible for DIPB process .........still DIPB runs their own way of job verification


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

The VA outcome has come through for us, they deducted 1.5 years of experience inspite of the employment being at one of the top consultancies of the world.

As far as I understand, one should be ready for deduction of 1-2 years of experience.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Fantastic news..All the best!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks !


----------



## hellomm (Mar 12, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> The VA outcome has come through for us, they deducted 1.5 years of experience inspite of the employment being at one of the top consultancies of the world.
> 
> As far as I understand, one should be ready for deduction of 1-2 years of experience.


It seems Victoria has removed the extra 2-y work requirement of "Science Industry" for Statistician compared to previous years but not for Mathematician. Am I correct?

Keep us update if you get invited. Good Luck


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey.. Victoria still has 2 year work experience requirement for Statistician..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hellomm (Mar 12, 2016)

verma85anu said:


> Hey.. Victoria still has 2 year work experience requirement for Statistician..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the experience no longer needed in "science industry", can be in finance/risk management?

I only have 60 points (included 5 from state sponsor). do you think my EOI will be selected?


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Any experience where someone has used statistical techniques to interpret data and generate results to solve business problems in any domain will be treated as closely related to statistician.. Working knowledge of statistical tools will be an added advantage..

Yes, with 60 points including state sponsorship will have chances of being selected because not many people apply as a Statistician and more over occupation ceilings for Statistician has not yet filled completely.. So chances are good even with 60 points though there might be some waiting time.. Have you got your Vetassess result?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

PM to me??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikxc (May 20, 2016)

Hi all,

Sorry to highjack the thread but I am also in the same status as the OP.

Need help with gauging my chances with VA..

Profile:
age 32
IELTS 7.5 is my lowest - my overall is an 8.5
my bachelor's degree is unrelated to 224113 as I graduated from a business course.

Relevant Work Experience:


Manager , Reporting & Insights (22May2015 – Present)
Accountabilities:
1. The role is to support the wider Australia, New Zealand and Asia Pacific Retail Credit businesses, through the identification, analysis and commentary of credit risk related metrics, using both regular reports and ad-hoc analyses with recommendations.

• Preparation of development of key risk portfolio reports with commentaries as required to support Group, Business, Regulatory, Finance and country needs, including detailed and accurate information and analysis on credit risk profiles and credit risk metrics.
• Provide regular, repeatable, robust and value-adding management reporting and ad-hoc analytics platform on retail risk portfolios. Provide key business insights to drive better risk. monitoring, portfolio management and improved retail strategies.
• Delivery of improved reporting infrastructure and Visual Analytics through the use of best-in-class Business Intelligence programs such as Statistical Analysis Software - Enterprise Guide (SAS-EG) and Qlikview.
• Identify, map and validate the development of new data, reporting, analytics and ensure such is built to world best practice using the most efficient data, tools and techniques.
2. The role includes leading a large team of analysts to ensure all reporting and commentary are accurate, on time and suit business requirements.
• Manages a team of nine (9) Risk Analysts.
• Ensure that all the numbers and data produced by the team are 100% accurate and reconciled via source systems.
• Conducts best practices knowledge sharing and training sessions among the team.
3. The role also has responsibility as the key stakeholder manager, providing a direct link to the Head of Retail Credit and his / her Leadership Team for all MIS, prioritisation and strategic deliverable management.
• Delivery of key data, reporting, insights and analytics frameworks within agreed project timelines and business benefits clearly articulated.
• Ensure SLA’s and / or customer expectations are proactively actioned through active stakeholders engagement, communication and feedback.


Manager , Global Wealth & Private Bank (22Aug2012 – 22May2015)
Accountabilities:
1. The role is to provide data management, reporting and insights, analytics, strategy and policy support services for Global Wealth and Private Bank.
• Delivery of data management, reporting and insights, analytics and strategy improvement projects within agreed timeline and within quality expectation of stakeholders.
• Drive contribution of the team in the development of strategies and analytics to support Collective Provisions (CP)/Individual Provisions (IP) reduction and revenue improvement initiatives.
• Introducing initiatives to improve effectiveness and efficiency of the team’s processes via the integration of data with third party data providers such as Bloomberg and Reuters
• Producing quantified cost benefits for the team, resulting from reduced cost per process or higher value delivered per unit cost.
• Creation of standardized strategy monitoring packs that meets stakeholder requirements. This includes the automation of analytics tools across geographies via SAS and other relevant MS applications.
2. Provide overall management of the team to ensure that required services are delivered on time and according to required quality and that team resources are optimized. Devise initiatives in driving the risk and reward objectives of the relevant Wealth and Private Bank teams.
• Develop close collaboration with stakeholders to ensure that team resources are properly aligned to stakeholder needs and expectations.
• Conduct proactive conversations with Global Wealth and Private bank stakeholders to illustrate Retail Risk Analytics capabilities and look to expand services within and across geographies.
• Provide necessary knowledge sharing to team members to upscale understanding of the Wealth and Private Bank portfolios, risk management concepts, strategy, policies and processes.


Please, if anyone can help me out I would truly appreciate it.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Have replied to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niceguy1 (Jul 25, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> The VA outcome has come through for us, they deducted 1.5 years of experience inspite of the employment being at one of the top consultancies of the world.
> 
> As far as I understand, one should be ready for deduction of 1-2 years of experience.


Does Vetassess ask for Syllabus for UG and PG course? and Can I do Statutory declaration from notary on stamp paper? I can provide offer letter, pay-slips and other documents to support it but is it mandatory that only manager or colleague can sign it or I can self-declare it?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## niceguy1 (Jul 25, 2016)

*Hi verma85anu*

Have you got your Vetassess done? Can you please help me out with statutory declaration document if you have done it for your skill assessment?

Thanks


----------



## Amitrathod86 (Jan 2, 2017)

Help Needed!!! For 190 Visa In statistician (224113) Category

Grad: BSC Statistics
Master: MBA Marketing
Cert: Six Sigma Black Belt
Work Ex. = 5 Years
3.1 Years in Management Consulting: Market Survey, Analytics, Demand Forecasting, Financial Feasibility Study for Various Clients in Oil & Gas & Government Clients.
6 Months in Australian Startup Market Research company (On Payroll Of Indian Company) : Dashboard Preparation & Online Market Survey
1.5 Years in Indians Leading Private Port Company: Operations Analytics, Process Improvement & Market Intelligence.

I have discussed with HR and they are willing to give me Job Responsibility written company letter pad Please suggest me best Job Description for the skill Assessment.
Regards
Amit


----------



## rashed3030 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi all

I am planning to apply under 190 visa (Victoria) as ANZSCO 224113 (Statistician).
and my profile

Education Background:
- Master in Statistics , Cairo University, 2013

- Diploma in Statistics, Cairo University, 2010

- B.Sc. of Commerce, ( Accounting ), Faculty of commerce, Sohag University

Professional Experience

Head of Statistics and Information Center (Private Collage)

Apr. 2014- Present

Duties

- Analyse the academic data files created by e-register recording system.
- Create and update the statistical reports.
- Conduct surveys, data analysis, and to feedback the various colleges and units with results.
- Compute various key performance indicators KPIs and performance indicators PIs related to sufficiency, efficiency and effectiveness.
- Use indicators in reference comparisons with benchmarks.
- Prepare the Statistical Year Book.
- Prepare the annual progress report.

Lecturer

Dec. 2013- Present

Duties

- Delivering lectures, seminars and tutorials;
- Designing, preparing and developing teaching materials;
- Supporting students through a pastoral or advisory role;
- Completing continuous professional development and participating in staff training activities;
- Establishing collaborative links outside the university with industrial, commercial and public organizations

Is this qualification relevant to statistician and have chance to get a positive assessment (because my Bsc in Accounting and diploma and master in statistics )

thanks in advance


----------



## abhishek34 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi All,

I've got my evaluation done through Y-Axis. The role in which my profile has been classified is of a Statistician- 224113 for 190 State Nominated (Victoria) Visa.

I would appreciate if anyone could help me in answering the below questions-

1) Hows Y-Axis?
2) They offer 2 plans. Which one is better?
In one of their plans their representative files on our behalf whereas in the second the lawyer (based in Melbourne) files the Visa.
3) Usually, how much time does it take to get the VETASSESS done for a Statistician role. What are the chances of getting a positive report for this role.
4) How reliable is Y-Axis evaluation report. They claim it is being evaluated as per VETASSESS standards. How true is that.
5) This question is for an Analytics professional- I have a Bachelors and Masters degree in Statistics, plus 9 years of experience in Analytics, Reporting & Business Intelligence, whether choosing Statistician role is correct. Is there any other role available for these professionals. I heard, Management Consultants is another role that we can choose.
6) Can Visa 190 holders work in any other state (other than nominated state)

Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## mnagpal (Aug 2, 2013)

verma85anu said:


> Guys anyone please help.



Hi,

I am also working in Analytics and need some help in Australia PR. Just wanted to check if you were able to get PR using Statistician profile. Have lot of other questions too. Please let me know if you would be able to help. Thanks!


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

abhishek34 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

Sorry for late reply. If you want we can discuss more on your queries. PM me your contact details. I filed under Statistician and have got the grant.

Thanks,
Anubhav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

mnagpal said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am also working in Analytics and need some help in Australia PR. Just wanted to check if you were able to get PR using Statistician profile. Have lot of other questions too. Please let me know if you would be able to help. Thanks!




Hi,

Yes, I have been able to get the grant under Statistician. You can PM me your contact details and we can discuss further.

Thanks,
Anubhav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

Amitrathod86 said:


> Help Needed!!! For 190 Visa In statistician (224113) Category
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

Sorry for late reply. Did you file Vetassess under Statistician? Let me know in case you need to discuss now.

Thanks,
Anubhav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnagpal (Aug 2, 2013)

I am unable to send a PM. Not sure how to do it either. Please send me a message if possible so that i can respond.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

mnagpal said:


> I am unable to send a PM. Not sure how to do it either. Please send me a message if possible so that i can respond.




Email me your contact details at <*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amitrathod86 (Jan 2, 2017)

verma85anu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for late reply. Did you file Vetassess under Statistician? Let me know in case you need to discuss now.
> 
> ...


Hi Anubhav,

Not Yet, I need help to prepare JD as per Australian standard for skill assessment, I have good relation with HR & my Seniors so i can get it on letter pad. please send me your number.

regards
Amit


----------



## forever_young (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi All Experts,

I found that Statistician is no longer in the occupation list. So sad...

I'm going to apply visa 190 under this occupation but it is not there anymore. Actually my job is about data modeling and big data analytics, but my qualification is applied statistics. Can anyone share that any other suitable occupation that fit my role and qualification?

Actually i got the positive feedback from vetassess...After saw the occupation list, i'm so lost. Not sure what to do next. Anyone face the same like me? If yes, what you guys going to do?

Hope to hearing from you.....


----------



## deepakigidr (Jan 7, 2017)

I am in same situation. Thinking of re assessing with mathematician or actuary.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## forever_young (Jun 29, 2017)

@deepakigidr, I'm thinking mathematician as well because this is the nearest to statistics occupation. But, i passed my vetassess skills assessment and i believed that they have my record inside. Do you think we can just change the role and responsibilities skew to mathematician? Sound a bit silly if this is possible. Any comment from your end?


----------



## deepakigidr (Jan 7, 2017)

Ya thats a worry. But whats the way out. May be one can take the support service and understand if this is ok. 

I also got positive assessment from VA just 45 days before and that $1000 is now complete waste.

There is no hope for even 489 for 224113 now.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## forever_young (Jun 29, 2017)

We hoping some experts can give us some advise. Not sure we can reassess with the current skills assessment.....


----------

